# I finished my spin with just a little bling to add when knitting left to go.



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I started spinning this back about January as something to spin on my Mirkwoods spindle as part of a spin along. I purchased this fiber as my first fiber purchase several years ago. Of course, I was not ready for such fine fiber so purchased some Corriedale to practice on. With a little more practice and a fabulous spindle, I was ready to go. Bear with me while I hunt up all of the photos.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonderful!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Good job... love your spindles... do show us your project when done.Great colors


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow all of it is amazing. I could never do what you do on a spindle. The colors are amazing. I to would love to see the finished project. Oh so pretty...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That will be stunning. Your shawl will be beautiful in your yarn.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful yarn. Your project will definitely be exceptional!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow. beautiful spinning. i see u put a tack at the top of your drop spindle. very good idea. u spin so fine.wow.loving this post.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

You did an excellent job with this project, from start to finished yarn. Looking forward to seeing your finished shawl.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

such pretty fibers/spinning! I am anxious to see your finished project, too.


----------

